# Gravely L pictures



## Ingersoll444

Sence there are not many Gravely people here, figure most of you never have seen one of the lengendary model L Gravely two wheel tractors.

Had a chance today, so I grabbed a few pictures of my two L's...

This one is my 1944 L. It has a 5 HP gravely motor. Hard to see in the picture, but this one has wood handle bar, and control lever handles.


----------



## Ingersoll444

This is my early 60's LI. The LI were geared a little slower the the normal L's, and made things like brushcutting, and gardening easyer. This one has a 6.6hp motor. One thing you should know, is all the Gravely motors were the same size. They started at 5hp, bummped it up to 6.6, then to 7.6hp. Mostly just by cam/intake/and hed changes. 

Easy to see some of the make up of this tractor with the hood off. 

Full PSI lube, with a nice big filter, oil PSI gage, motor and trans shair the same filterd oil.


----------



## Ingersoll444

What do you think of those tires?? AWSOME!!! This one has a later set of rims on it that can take a wider tire. Works REAL nice in the mud. Also get a better viev of under the hood....


----------



## Chipmaker

Paul

Since your a Gravely fan, have you ever got the Gravely bite from either of your L's yet? Unless you operate a Gravely L on flat ground, if you stand behind it holding on thr handle bars or alongside it on one of the handlebars and you start to climb an incline etc with one it will bow down on you pretty darn good. I have seen one fellow who had a bruise on his belly where the handlebars dropped lower as the L went up a steep gulley, and the end of the handlebar caught the guys top of his pants and pushed him down, and before he could hit the kill button it had him on his knees with the handle bar digging into his belly while it was tangled in his belt and pants wasit band making one hell of a bad bruise. You can usually tell a L tractor that been operated on a hilly piece of land for awhile as its handle bars are usually bent out of shape, usually bent upwards.

Those old Gravely motors with the oval shaped heads with the valves 180 deg opposite each other are kind of unique. The one my friend just sold was a 7.6 hp, last of the Gravely motors. Newer models came with a Kohler engine of IIRC 12 HP or so.

Nothing like having a chain driven electric starter system either. 
And the old on the floor car type starter switch to initiate the starter motor.


----------



## Ingersoll444

LOL Well I did get hit with those bars in a MUCH worse area once wile brushcutting.   :dazed: 


THAT was not fun.



Also no elect starter for me. Just a strap you have to wrap on every time.


----------



## farmallmaniac

with the pull rope you have to wrap around every time it isnt bad if it starts right up. But a pain in the :moon: if it doesnt wanna start. We have that on a log splitter.
Ryan


----------



## Ingersoll444

Yup thats my point. No fun. Plus there is a REAL art to starting one of these old beasts. Kinda spin around, patting your head,rubbing your belly type of stuff. BUT normaly one pull, that mag snaps, and she fires right up. And better be ready for work, she starts, she ready to go, wwether you are or not.


----------



## pegasus54

*2-Wheel Gravely*

I have seen quite a few 2-wheel Gravely tractors, as my Dad had a shop in 
Cambridge, OH, that sold them. As I remember, back in the day, a brand new one used to be in the $500-$600 range. When I get time, I hope to restore one of the 2-wheelers. The 30" rotary mower would literally eat anything that got in it's way (in younger days, I got rid of a couple of small 2-3" trees I got too close to).


----------

